# Transporting Loco



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am flying to my fathers and wanted to bring up my Loco to run on his layout. So I made a carry case.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. Nice woodwork.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Navytech, I got e-mail from you but only the header, no text in the mail. 
I am not sure if it was my receipt, or your sending that was in error.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I expect I'd have to mail my IED style batteries ahead.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure what you mean Torby. But this Box works well and I am sure will not be an issue on the plane. It should fit under the seat.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search for "tsa" on this site... you'll get about a dozen hits with comments about whether you can take your toy train on an airplane either as carry-on or checked baggage.

Basically, if it "sniff" tests for any flammable (butane, alcohol or even steam oil) you can't take it with you! And you cannot wash it enough to eliminate a detectable odor.

For me the fear would be getting it on the plane TO the destination and then being blocked from returning with it. 

NO amount of arguing will help and will most definitely cause you to miss your plane!

If you do this be sure you get there EARLY so you can be calm about explaining your case and be prepared to have to take it to UPS or some other shipper and sending it via them.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My batteries look suspiciously like an explosive device. We've made good jokes about them and Gomez Adams at the Botanic


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I can not believe that the air line would not let me bring a toy train...I guess I will have to look into it. I traveled on the plane and checked one before with no issue.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

It's not the airline, its the TSA screening agents and their very arbitrary decisions as to what can go. If you battery packs look like explosives and the trace explosives detector gets a hit, say from ammonium nitrate garden fertilizer, they will say no, or take it apart.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By nkelsey on 30 Jul 2009 03:39 PM 
It's not the airline, its the TSA screening agents and their very arbitrary decisions as to what can go. If you battery packs look like explosives and the trace explosives detector gets a hit, say from ammonium nitrate garden fertilizer, they will say no, or take it apart. 

Very true. I travel alot by plane and am subject to the mood and atttiudes of the Inspectors. Sometimes I breeze through (or not) and on the return trip I get the third degree with all of my carryon stuff strip searched. 

By not checking your loco, you simply run a "risk". As mentioned, get to the airport early and have a backup plan in place. 

gg


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

And heaven help you if you are using Lithium batteries. There was a "big stink" about those awhile back, specifically carrying spares for cameras and such. Something about the possibility of them shorting and exploding. Much ado about nothing but as others have pointed out, kinda depends on the mood/whim of TSA.

Like the carry case btw.


Bill


----------

